# price per pound for whole PC's



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2011)

Can anyone give me a price per pound that whole PC's should bring?
EIther what you sell them for per pound or what you pay per pound
will help. I am just collecting some data for a corporate customer
who is considering selling some product.

Thanks for the help you wonderful GRF'ers!! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Last price I herd around here is .20-.25 per lb.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeh Jim I figure about the same $.20,although I pay less if they've been stripped of the cpus and memory


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 11, 2011)

Gentlemen, forgive my ignorance, but, is that for the whole PC tower, before gutted? 

I have a guy that brings what he's recovered after AP for refining. Well, he paid @ auction $425.00 for a stack of 36 Apples G-5's or something like that.
I thought he paid too much. But again, I'm not familiar with e-scrap.

Phil


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2011)

Gutted / empty PC's = scrap steel level pricing (.04 - .08 cents per pound). 

I was looking for prices for whole PC's / servers that a client wanted
to sell as "scrap" as they will probably have no hard drives and be older
than P4 2.4's with some being defective or having missing memory, etc.


----------



## escrap (Jan 11, 2011)

Glorycloud,

Would you know what kind of weight he would have.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2011)

I would guess probably over 1.000 pounds but possibly more.
What are you paying Zack?


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 11, 2011)

Glory,

i usually pay for old servers & towers about 20-30% above scrap steel, sometimes i get lucky with cpu's and sometimes not, even if there's no cpu's it's still a bargain.
scrap steel over here today is about 10-12 cents a lb


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2011)

So, that would be 20 cents to 36 cents a pound then for PC's
and servers that still or all have most of their internal components
still included, i.e. not stripped to the base metal already. 8)


----------



## seawolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Check the price per ton for scrap metal in your area divide by 2000 for price per pound. Add a percentage you are comfortable with and pay accordingly. Rember when you strip downthe computer the copper wire and power supply will bring better prices and the stripped cards and boards will also.
Mark


----------



## escrap (Jan 11, 2011)

Glorycloud,

We are currently right at .30/lb on whole computers with everything in them. It would be hard to make the trip down there for that amount of weight and stay out of the red. But i think anywhere from .25-.30 would be a fair price. 

Zack
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Good information for the forum members and yes the lurkers as well. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 11, 2011)

Good information indeed!

I have a person that brings e-scrap for refining after he's recovered thru AP. Well, he bought some 35 Apple pc's & paid $425.00 US @ an auction.
I thought it was too much. 
Useing the information shared in these post, it helps for the next time he goes out to buy.
If they were G-4, wiki says they weigh 30# x .30 cents x 35 pc's = $315.00.

If G-5, though, 39# x .30 cents x 35 pc's = $409.50, much better.

Thank you gentlemen!

Phil


----------

